# My kid want an insect robot as a gift to learn coding. What should I do?



## shinkpad

He want a robot on Indiegogo, learning robotics and even coding.



Does he just want a toy and these are excuses? I don't think this robot can help him.



Indiegogo "Antbo"


----------



## EmilyVail42

I feel it shouldnt matter why he wants it. Anything along the range of robotics help them. I buy a lot of robots for my son. To push him towards building, towards newer techmology and to get him in the door. I dont think it will help him with coding. Thats taught online and through books. But theyre good motives


----------



## pulcetti

my husband is a robotic engeneer, he says he always loved robots . I think that if it is not a money issue for you, just allow your kid to explore his curiosity. It might not end up like for my husband..or he will..or he will do something completly different. I sense the point here is for him to know that you support him unconditionally.


----------

